# Nina Stemme



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Perhaps there is a thread on her but I'll be damned if I can ever find anything on this site using the search feature. What do people think about the darling of the opera world right now? I don't doubt that Stemme is a marvelous actress and interpreter. What do you think about her instrument? Is she the best dramatic soprano for Wagner and Strauss today? Would you listen to her over a historical performance by one of the Wagner greats? Is the voice the right size for Wagner and Strauss? I am an old fogy and can get stuck in my ways about new singers on the block. The last Wagnerian sopranos I was crazy about were Eaglen who I saw many times and Waltraud Meier, who's Isolde on disc was incandescant.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> German dramatic soprano today? .


She is Swedish.
Yes I think she is the best dramatic soprano in German opera today if that is what you mean.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Stemme is great but do not overlook the magnificent Christine Goerke and her superb acting skills as well!!


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

I am a big fan of Nina Stemme. She is one of the few sopranos that I will go out of my way to get a ticket if she is in town. I have been lucky enough to have seen Stemme three times, Siegfried, Salome and Isolde. Is she like Flagstad, no, but then again who is. 

"What do people think about the darling of the opera world right now?"

Stemme is only considered a darling now because she previously rarely played in the US. But over the course of two seasons she has sung at the Met three times. Remember Stemme is in her early 50s and has been very popular in Europe over the last decade. If you can get chance to see her live, even a recital, do so. For Strauss and Wagner Stemme is one of the few sopranos in the world today that will guarantee you a memorable evening.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I will tell you tomorrow SOF, must rush to the cinema now.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Big Fan. Like all singers (in her roles) she is not perfect. But having heard her live a couple of times, I can't think of a better Isolde whos active now. Probably also Brünnhilde.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Next week or the week after that (I'm not sure) Stemme will sing her 100th Isolde. So Seattleoperafan, if you want to become a Fan, better do it quickly. She is not exactly new to her Repertoire


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

100 Isoldes is a LOT of singing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

interestedin said:


> Next week or the week after that (I'm not sure) Stemme will sing her 100th Isolde. So Seattleoperafan, if you want to become a Fan, better do it quickly. She is not exactly new to her Repertoire


It can also be said that she sung many other roles for several years before she started to sing Wagner.


----------



## kineno (Jan 24, 2015)

Goerke is the finest we have now, in my opinion. A huge, huge voice, in all registers. She hasn't sung Isolde yet, but currently singing Brünnhilde in the Toronto and Houston Rings, and soon in Chicago and the Met. (I have to add the disclaimer that I know her personally).


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

I think Stemme is tops right now. I love Waltraud Meier, but I prefer a genuine soprano as Isolde. Stemme has the brighter clearer sound necessary for the role.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I am a fan of Nina Stemme. I loved her Isolde at ROH a couple years ago, and was thrilled by her Leonore (_Fidelio_) in the semi-staged production with the San Francisco Symphony. With her singing and acting she brings so much life to the characters she plays. I've enjoyed filmed productions with her, from _Jenůfa_ to the recent HD transmissions from the Met of _Elektra_ and _Tristan und Isolde_. I suppose I should really look for others I have not managed to see!

She was Brünnhilde for SFO for their last Ring Cycles in 2011, but that was before I moved to the Bay Area. The news is she's supposed to be back next season (or the one after that) as _Turandot_, so I have to decide if I'm willing to put up with the Puccini to hear her again.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Scott in PA said:


> I think Stemme is tops right now. I love Waltraud Meier, but I prefer a genuine soprano as Isolde. Stemme has the brighter clearer sound necessary for the role.


Waltraud Meier is not competing with Stemme. She sung her final Isolde in 2015 and her final good Isolde years before that.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Scott in PA said:


> I think Stemme is tops right now. I love Waltraud Meier, but I prefer a genuine soprano as Isolde. Stemme has the brighter clearer sound necessary for the role.


Waltraude Meier is my favorite Isolde  She's the only one with whom I can find full satisfaction in Act One

In regards to the lady in question....I enjoy what I have heard of Nina Stemme. I do not know her well though, so I can't give further comment in regards to specifics.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Stemme's Isolde as heard at the Met was superb. Lovely warm voice and thrillingly sung. 'A Force of Nature' as one critic had it. Pity about the rubbish production which spoiled the evening.


----------

